# Nvidia 3D Vision unter Gentoo/Linux

## schmidicom

Hallo Community,

ich habe seit kurzen herausgefunden das ich mit meiner GeForce 9800GTX+ und einem passendem Monitor eine echte 3D Umgebung unter Windows auf die Beine stellen könnte.

Nun frage ich mich ob das auch schon unter Linux machbar wäre mit den hier beschriebenen mitteln:

http://www.nvidia.de/object/GeForce_3D_Vision_Main_de.html

Ich habe versucht was mit Google herauszufinden aber alles was ich gefunden habe sind Vermutungen die in irgendwelchen Foren geäussert wurden.

Kennt sich hier einer damit aus?

----------

